# Snow blower wont stay running



## FLEA (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Lawn-Boy 320R snow blower and it will not stay running. i can dump a little gas in the carb and it will start but it will die right away. here is everything i have done to it: Removed and cleaned carb, cleaned the float bowl, checked the plug for spark. The primer button has dry rotted and has a big hole in it. would that have anything to do with it? i ran a thin wire in every little hole in the carb and checked the fuel line for restrictions. any other ideas?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, you will need to replace the primer and most likely all hoses.


----------



## FLEA (Dec 17, 2005)

if i plug the hose that goes to the primer, would that make a difference?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no, ones the return line, others the fuel line it needs to run.


----------



## FLEA (Dec 17, 2005)

i did not notice 2 lines. only one.


----------



## FLEA (Dec 17, 2005)

nevermind. i thought Bugman was talking about 2 lines going to the primer


----------

